# Cyano or Carpinte Texas Cichlid?



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Saw this nice Texas, does it look like a Cyano or a Carpinte or hybrid? Can anyone tell for sure?
I included a pic of a Green Tex I just got.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Top one carpintis, bottom one cyano.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ichthys said:


> Top one carpintis, bottom one cyano.


Hey man you serious? I'll go back and buy it lol.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

On a second look, not sure about top one. Bottom ones are defo cyano.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ichthys said:


> On a second look, not sure about top one. Bottom ones are defo cyano.


Yes sorry, the top 2 are Carpintis, pictures came on upside down, bottom 3 are Cyanos? Wow, haven't seen them in ages. I will go buy it


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

It's all in the spots. They're tiny on cyano, with no lines on the cheeks.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

So here he is got him on Thursday. I can see why people can call them Blue Texas, I see his back tail and fins blueish at times. Still think it's a Cyano for sure?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

100%


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

It is usually fairly obvious telling the difference. When there is a question, one has to suspect a hybrid.

Spots are somewhat bigger than the Rio Grande spots but not so big as the Rio Panuco spots.


----------

